# Phil Barone Horns



## Sergio (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't see a listing for Phil Barone horns in the section for the different brands. Is there a reason for that? Thanks
Sergio


----------



## Dan Forshaw (Jun 14, 2006)

'cause there even better than all the others


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

They have only been around a few months... I wonder what the total volume out there is, hundreds? maybe not even that many.

Phil is a big presence on this forum...hence all the noise about them here, but in the big scheme of things its still early days for the brand.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Sergio said:


> I don't see a listing for Phil Barone horns in the section for the different brands. Is there a reason for that? Thanks
> Sergio


We can't possibly make a repertoire for every brand name/stencil/clone/manufacturer there is out there and like it was mentioned earlier, these horns have only been around a few months.

But there is a repertoire for them --> Misc. Saxophone Manufacturers


----------



## Sergio (Oct 21, 2003)

OK, thanks Guys.
Sergio


----------

